# Track Day(s) - at Circuit of the Americas!



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

I was lucky enough to get to Austin last weekend and get 2.25 days of track time in at COTA.

WOW. I mean, WOW.

short vid of One Lap: https://youtu.be/CDgtZ99nYZg


----------

